# Picked up a new amp - Vox AC50CPH



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Found one of these at L&M for $620 + tax. $635 if you include the warranty. I'll try my best to post a full review in a few days but the first round is favorable...just played an hour with it and the new Line6 M13 and looks like both are keepers. I know GC has these for $549 all the time (well, until they sell out) so if you're in the market for new tube head with good tones for not too much dough you might consider one of these. Great clean channel and big high gain channel. I think I'll be living in channel 1 most of the time but it's a great channel and the second isn't bad either


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's what I posted on another forum for a preliminary review:

After a lot of waffling I decided to pull the trigger on an AC50CPH yesterday. I'm running it through a homemade pine 2x12 box with a 50 watter Weber ceramic blue and English Greenback. Here are a few initial thoughts after my first hour with it. I'll try not to be honeymoonish about it 

*1. Channel 1 is great and worth the price of admission on it's ow*n - The clean channel on this amp is based on the AC30 top boost circuit. While it doesn't sound exactly like an AC30 it certainly captures enough of that vibe for this Voxy fan. The clean and pushed sounds on this amp are really great. You can pick up this amp at GC now for $549 and if you're looking to add a Vox flavor to your tone arsenal this is a great way to do it for quite a bit less than an AC30CCH goes for. 

*2. Channel 2 is ok and greatly helped by better speaker*s - Anyone who has played an AC30CC through the stock Wharfdales and then through blues or something else knows these speakers are virtually crap in a can. They're harsh AND flubby. Channel 2 was my main complaint when I tested the amp out before buying. When I retested it with my cab I was very happy to hear the blanket on the tone gone and the low end far more useable than before. This is NOT a metal or hardrock amp IMHO but has a great OD tone for P&W chording. A pedal in channel 1 might be a better lead option as this channel tends toward a bit of a buzzy sound. Perhaps better preamp tubes will be helpful.

*3. The amp takes pedals wel*l - I also picked up a Line6 M13 to try out yesterday (a review for this will come later) and used the 4 cable method and the initial results were very happy. I found most of the drives needed to have the high end rolled off and that they worked better through the clean channel but all in all the amp worked well with the unit. I think I'll be selling off my pedalboard to fund the purchase of an M13. 

Over the next few weeks I hope to try some new tubes with the amp and get a better feel for it's versatility. This amp is not a $2000 amp nor should one expect it to sound that good or be that versatile. For me, I'm really interested in getting a lower cost but flexible and gig worthy rig. The AC50CPH, 2x12 cab, and M13 would cost, brand new, something like $1400. Used it could be had for $1000. It fits the bill for me, gives me tonnes of tones, and feels great. Expect to hear more from me and perhaps a video review later on.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Tim

What is the tube set in this one?
Did you try it at the shop with other cabs with different combos of speakers?

Sounded good on YouTube but as you say the 2nd channel is not super high gain.

Nice amp.

VOX has another amp that was a high gain monster, seen a kid playing it at LA and thought it was the 6505 sitting next to him.

Bev


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey,

I didn't try it with other cabs except the stock Vox 412 and my 2x12. The tube compliment is 4x12AX7's and 2xEl34B's. I'm hoping some new tubes will help a bit.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

was the price for a new or used head?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

that was a used head. However, GuitarCenter and Musicians friend sell these now all the time for $549.99


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent Tim. Thanks for the review. 

Heard a guy playing through one of these in the store last night. Sounded great - good value and very giggable. They just got a NT15H which I played through and preferred as I am an EL84 nut. Those EL34's cranking do sound cool though.


----------

